# Word of the Day... Reminder



## Aunt Marg (May 8, 2021)

Reminder: a thing that causes someone to remember something.
"_the watchtower is a reminder of the days when an enemy might appear at any moment_"

a letter sent to remind someone of an obligation, like a bill.
"_one man was threatened with court action for not paying his gas bill, after receiving a reminder notice_"


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 8, 2021)

A gentle (and friendly) reminder to all, please check the list of words used in the WOTD Forum prior to posting a new WOTD entry.


----------



## Kaila (May 9, 2021)

Thank you for that _reminder_, Aunt Marg.


----------



## Kaila (May 9, 2021)

I usually pay my bills without one,
but occasionally, I have needed a _reminder _.


----------



## SetWave (May 9, 2021)

Does this work or is the wearer left wondering, "What's this string doing tied around my finger???"


----------

